# NarutoForums Game of the Year Awards 2016 [VOTING]



## Krory (Dec 24, 2016)

Below I've compiled the list of all the games (hopefully all of them) that were nominated for various categories for our Game of the Year Awards. Now the task I leave upon you - to vote. I need you to Pokemon GO to this thread (or start a PM/Convo with me if you want anonymity) and pick *one* choice from each category. In a week (or so), I'll tabulate the votes and we'll have our winners. Then the real fun can begin.*

Here are the picks:


Game of the Year*
DOOM
Overwatch
Final Fantasy XV
Pokemon GO
Watch Dogs 2
Dishonored 2
Uncharted 4
Pokemon Sun/Moon
Ace Attorney 6: Spirit of Justice
Dark Souls III
Hitman


*Developer of the Year*
id Software
Blizzard
CD Projekt Red
SNK
Gamefreak
Square-Enix


*Best PS4 Game*
DOOM
Uncharted 4
Rise of the Tomb Raider
Odin Sphere
King of Fighters XIV


*Best XBox One Game*
DOOM
Forza Horizon 3
Gears of War 4
Watch Dogs 2
Quantum Break
ReCore


*Best PC Game*
DOOM
Overwatch
World of Warcraft: Legion
Salt and Sanctuary


*Best Handheld Game*
Pokemon Sun/Moon
Ace Attorney 6: Spirit of Justice


*Best Exclusive*
Gears of War 4
Uncharted 4
Ace Attorney 6: Spirit of Justice
Quantum Break
Rez Infinite


*Best Male Performance*
Nolan North (Nathan Drake) - Uncharted 4
Robin Lord Taylor (The Outsider) - Dishonored 2
Aidan Gillen (Paul Serene) - Quantum Break
Lance Reddick (Martin Hatch) - Quantum Break
Darin de Paul (Samuel Hayden) - DOOM
Elias Toufexis (Adam Jensen) - Deus Ex: Mankind Divided
David Bateson (Agent 47) - Hitman
Ray Chase (Noctis Lucis Caelum) - Final Fantasy XV


*Best Female Performance*
Camilla Luddington (Lara Croft) - Rise of the Tomb Raider
Melissa Hutchinson (Clementine) - The Walking Dead: A New Frontier
Cara Theobold (Tracer) - Overwatch
Amy Shiels (Luna Nox Fleuret) - Final Fantasy XV


*Best Ensemble Cast*
Watch Dogs 2
Overwatch
Zero Escape
Dark Souls 3
Final Fantasy XV


*Best Soundtrack*
DOOM
Persona 5
Furi
Dishonored 2
Quantum Break
Uncharted 4
Pokemon Sun/Moon
Odin Sphere
Ace Attorney 6: Spirit of Justice
Final Fantasy XV
Rez Infinite
Salt and Sanctuary


*Best Narrative/Story*
DOOM
Uncharted 4
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided
Dishonored 2
Quantum Break
This War of Mine
Ace Attorney 6: Spirit of Justice



*Best Art Direction*
DOOM
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided
Dishonored 2
Watch Dogs 2
Uncharted 4
Overwatch
Pokken Tournament
This War of Mine
Ace Attorney 6: Spirit of Justice
Rez Infintie
Dark Souls III



*Best RPG*
Digimon Story Cyber Sleuth
Dark Souls III
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided
Pokemon Sun/Moon
Salt and Sanctuary


*Best Shooter*
DOOM
Overwatch
Titanfall 2
Quantum Break


*Best Action/Adventure*
Rise of the Tomb Raider
Dishonored 2
Quantum Break
Uncharted 4
AM2R - Another Metroid 2 Remake
Owlboy


*Best Fighter*
Pokken Tournament
King of Fighters XIV


*Best Returning Game*
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
Super Mario Maker
Disgaea 5
Rocket League


*Best New IP*
Overwatch
Quantum Break
Salt and Sanctuary


*Best Sequel*
DOOM
Dark Souls III
Rise of the Tomb Raider
Shadow Warrior 2
Titanfall 2
Civilization 6
Dishonored 2
Watch Dogs 2
Uncharted 4
King of Fighters XIV
Pokemon Sun/Moon
Ace Attorney 6: Spirit of Justice
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided
Final Fantasy XV


*Best Online Multiplayer Experience*
DOOM
Overwatch
Battlefield 1
World of Warcraft: Legion
Watch Dogs 2
Pokken
Pokemon Sun/Moon


*Most Innovative*
DOOM
Tyranny
Quantum Break
Thumper


*Most Disappointing Game*
Tom Clancy's The Division
Mighty No. 9
Street Fighter V
No Man's Sky
Mafia 3
Batman: A Telltale Game
Watch Dogs 2


*Most Anticipated Game*
Zelda: Breath of the Wild
Persona 5
Death Stranding
Final Fantasy VII (Remake)
Red Dead Redemption 2
NieR Automata
Horizon Zero Dawn
Yakuza 0



*You may notice a few categories missing - this is because they only had one nomination. Not much to vote on.

Merry Christmas.*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 25, 2016)

We're not doing it like last year? Didn't we have a thread for each category?

Edit: Dude, this was a fucking great year for level design.

Edit 2: I suck dicks, I posted this when I just got at work at 8am. Disregard.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 25, 2016)

*Game of the Year:* Uncharted 4
Had a really hard time picking this or Dishonored 2 as my goty.
*
Developer of the Year: *CD Projekt Red.
These guys have been amazing in supporting the Witcher 3.
*
Best PS4 Game: *Uncharted 4
*
Best Handheld Game*: Pokemon Sun/Moon.
Probably the best handheld game I've played besides PQ.
*
Best Exclusive:* Uncharted 4
*
Best Male Performance*: Darin de Paul (Samuel Hayden) - DOOM.
Did an amazing job. One of the best robot voices I've heard.
*
Best Female Performance: *Camilla Luddington (Lara Croft) - Rise of the Tomb Raider.
Camilla always does an amazing job as Lara Croft. I'm almost through the game, just got a few hours left.
*
Best Ensemble Cast:* Overwatch.
*
Best Soundtrack*: DOOM.
Easy pick. I have most of the ost on my phone.

*Best Narrative/Story:* Uncharted 4.
I was close to tears at the end.

*Best Art Direction*: Dark Souls III.
Dat Yhorm the Giant design.

*Best RPG*: Deus Ex: Mankind Divided.
Great leveling, and much improved over its predecessor.

*Best Shooter*: DOOM.
I've played it 4 times already, and I'm already thinking of giving it another playthrough.

*Best Action/Adventure*: Uncharted 4.
Best action movie game ever.

*Best Returning Game*: The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt.
Blood and Wine alone put most RPGs this year to shame.
*
Best New IP*: Overwatch.
My first Blizzard game, and I'm still playing it almost everyday since it came out.
*
Best Sequel*: Dishonored 2.
Arkane took everything awesome about the first game and multiplied it by 2. The Grand Palace and Hypatia's hospital(can't remember the name atm) were two of the best stealth levels I've played.

*Best Online Multiplayer Experience*: Overwatch
*
Most Innovative*: DOOM

*Most Disappointing Game*: Tom Clancy's The Division.
Come on Ubisoft.

*Most Anticipated Game*: Red Dead Redemption 2
Red Dead Redemption is my favorite game of all time, so I wait with baited breath for its sequel.


----------



## Krory (Dec 25, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> We're not doing it like last year? Didn't we have a thread for each category?
> 
> Edit: Dude, this was a fucking great year for level design.
> 
> Edit 2: I suck dicks, I posted this when I just got at work at 8am. Disregard.



If you feel like making thirty threads, go right on ahead.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2016)

*Game of the Year*
Overwatch
_(damn fun and absolutely addictive)_


*Developer of the Year*
SNK
_(they're really trying to bounce back, and KOF was actually a very pleasant surprise plus they're giving shit away for free, can't wait for more. Next step; Samurai Shodown)_


*Best PS4 Game*
King of Fighters XIV
_(I wanted to vote Odin Sphere but since it was a remake I wanna give a chance to new game, fun as fuck... Weird how it's becoming one of my favorite KOFs, plus no DLC/Season Pass bullshit and a decent roster size for a fighting game and that's rare as fuck nowadays)_

*Best XBox One Game*
--pass--
_(I don't own an Xbox unfortunately)_


*Best PC Game*
Overwatch
_(see GOTY explanation)_

*Best Handheld Game*
Pokemon Sun/Moon
_(prettiest Pokemon game to date and I love the fuck out of the sprites in Gen V)_

*Best Exclusive*
Uncharted 4
_(Good sendoff, MP was shit tho)_


*Best Male Performance*
Nolan North (Nathan Drake) - Uncharted 4
_(I really should play Dishonored 2 tho)_


*Best Female Performance*
Cara Theobold (Tracer) - Overwatch
_(oh man, I didn't know Overwatch VAs were eligible, otherwise I would have nominated Mei's VA ) _


*Best Ensemble Cast*
Overwatch
(sigh )

*Best Soundtrack*
Pokemon Sun/Moon
_(great soundtrack as usual)_


*Best Narrative/Story*
Uncharted 4
_(altho it did lack supernatural stuff)_



*Best Art Direction*
Pokken Tournament
_(probably the best Pokemon models in any game featuring Gamefreak's critters)_



*Best RPG*
Pokemon Sun/Moon
_(ultra beasts made for an interesting story this gen)_


*Best Shooter*
Overwatch
_( )_


*Best Action/Adventure*
AM2R - Another Metroid 2 Remake
_(This eligible?  okay then )_


*Best Fighter*
King of Fighters XIV
_(hardest category for me actually)_

*Best Returning Game*
Disgaea 5
_(one of my fav's from 2015 )_

*Best New IP*
Overwatch
(damn )


*Best Sequel*
Uncharted 4
_(as a sequel and finale, Uncharted 4 worked that angle well)_


*Best Online Multiplayer Experience*
Overwatch
_(GOTYwatch )_


*Most Innovative*
--pass--


*Most Disappointing Game*
Mighty No. 9
_(I backed this shit yet still didn't buy it )_


*Most Anticipated Game*
NieR Automata
_(bruhh I love PG's and taro's shit, know they having a baby? bring it on)_






Deathbringerpt said:


> We're not doing it like last year? Didn't we have a thread for each category?
> 
> Edit: Dude, this was a fucking great year for level design.
> 
> Edit 2: I suck dicks, I posted this when I just got at work at 8am. Disregard.



Like krory said, lotsa threads considering there's no game shelf anymore. speaking of, @Naruto please sticky my frend.


----------



## Monna (Dec 25, 2016)

Most of the nominated games in most of the categories don't interest me so I'll only vote for what is applicable 
*
Best Action/Adventure*
AM2R - Another Metroid 2 Remake


*Best Fighter*
Pokken Tournament


*Best Returning Game*
Super Mario Maker


*Best Online Multiplayer Experience*
Pokken Tournament


*Most Anticipated Game*
Zelda: Breath of the Wild


----------



## sworder (Dec 25, 2016)

*Game of the Year*
Overwatch

*Developer of the Year*
Square-Enix (Hitman, FFXV, Deux Ex, Nier demo: fuck yes)

*Best PS4 Game*
Uncharted 4

*Best XBox One Game*
Gears of War 4

*Best PC Game*
Overwatch

*Best Exclusive*
Uncharted 4

*Best Female Performance*
Camilla Luddington (Lara Croft) - Rise of the Tomb Raider

*Best Ensemble Cast*
Overwatch

*Best Art Direction*
Dark Souls III

*Best RPG*
Dark Souls III

*Best Shooter*
Overwatch

*Best Action/Adventure*
Rise of the Tomb Raider

*Best Returning Game*
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt

*Best New IP*
Overwatch

*Best Sequel*
Final Fantasy XV (I think TR is a better game, but XV improved so much over XIII that it's hard to not vote for it)

*Best Online Multiplayer Experience*
Overwatch

*Most Disappointing Game*
No Man's Sky

*Most Anticipated Game*
NieR Automata


----------



## Naruto (Dec 26, 2016)

*Game of the Year*
DOOM

*Developer of the Year*
id Software

*Best PS4 Game*
DOOM

*Best XBox One Game*
DOOM

*Best PC Game*
DOOM

*Best Handheld Game*
Pokemon Sun/Moon

*Best Exclusive*
Ace Attorney 6: Spirit of Justice

*Best Male Performance*
Darin de Paul (Samuel Hayden) - DOOM

*Best Female Performance*
Cara Theobold (Tracer) - Overwatch (purely for lulz, y'all are crazy for even nominating "CHEERS LUV")

*Best Soundtrack*
DOOM

*Best Narrative/Story*
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided

*Best Art Direction*
Overwatch

*Best RPG*
Dark Souls III (as much as it contains several rpg elements I kind of struggle to see it as an RPG but it deserves a win somewhere)

*Best Shooter*
DOOM

*Best Action/Adventure*
AM2R - Another Metroid 2 Remake (the franchise literally spawned its own genre but it ends up here for, I'm guessing, lack of nominated metroidvanias)

*Best Fighter*
It would've been Guilty Gear Xrd Revelator only it technically came out last year in japan, so withholding vote.

*Best Returning Game*
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt (weird AF category tbh)

*Best New IP*
Overwatch

*Best Sequel*
Rise of the Tomb Raider

*Best Online Multiplayer Experience*
Overwatch

*Most Innovative*
Tyranny

*Most Disappointing Game*
No Man's Sky

*Most Anticipated Game*
Zelda: Breath of the Wild


----------



## Melodie (Dec 26, 2016)

*Game of the Year*
Overwatch

*Developer of the Year*
Blizzard

*Best PS4 Game*
(Pass)

*Best XBox One Game*
(Pass)

*Best PC Game*
Overwatch

*Best Handheld Game*
Ace Attorney 6: Spirit of Justice
(Didn't play the pokemon game, Spirit of justice was godly, though.)

*Best Exclusive*
Ace Attorney 6: Spirit of Justice

*Best Male Performance*
Darin de Paul (Samuel Hayden) - DOOM

*Best Female Performance*
Camilla Luddington (Lara Croft) - Rise of the Tomb Raider

*Best Ensemble Cast*
Overwatch

*Best Soundtrack*
Salt and Sanctuary

*Best Narrative/Story*
This War of Mine

*Best Art Direction*
Overwatch

*Best RPG*
Salt and Sanctuary

*Best Shooter*
Overwatch

*Best Action/Adventure*
Rise of the Tomb Raider


*Best Fighter*
Pokken Tournament

*Best Returning Game*
(Pass)

*Best New IP*
Overwatch

*Best Sequel*
Rise of the Tomb Raider

*Best Online Multiplayer Experience*
Overwatch

*Most Innovative*
(Pass)

*Most Disappointing Game*
Mighty No. 9
(Never expected No Man's Sky to be good, to be disappointed)

*Most Anticipated Game*
NieR Automata


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 27, 2016)

*Game of the Year*
DOOM

*Developer of the Year*
id Software

*Best PS4 Game*
King of Fighters XIV

*Best XBox One Game*
Quantum Break

*Best PC Game*
DOOM

*Best Handheld Game*
Ace Attorney 6: Spirit of Justice

*Best Exclusive*
Ace Attorney 6: Spirit of Justice

*Best Male Performance*
Darin de Paul (Samuel Hayden) - DOOM

*Best Female Performance*
Cara Theobold (Tracer) - Overwatch

*Best Ensemble Cast*
Overwatch

*Best Soundtrack*
DOOM

*Best Narrative/Story*
Ace Attorney 6: Spirit of Justice

*Best Art Direction*
Dark Souls III

*Best RPG*
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided

*Best Shooter*
DOOM

*Best Action/Adventure*
AM2R - Another Metroid 2 Remake

*Best Fighter*
King of Fighters XIV

*Best Returning Game*
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt

*Best New IP*
Overwatch

*Best Sequel*
Dark Souls III
*
Best Online Multiplayer Experience*
Overwatch

*Most Innovative*
Thumper

*Most Disappointing Game*
Mighty No. 9
*
Most Anticipated Game*
Zelda: Breath of the Wild


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 31, 2016)

*
Game of the Year*
DOOM


*Developer of the Year*
id Software


*Best PS4 Game*
DOOM



*Best XBox One Game*
DOOM



*Best PC Game*
DOOM



*Best Handheld Game*
Pokemon Sun/Moon

*Best Exclusive*
Uncharted 4


*Best Male Performance*
Ray Chase (Noctis Lucis Caelum) - Final Fantasy XV


*Best Female Performance*
Amy Shiels (Luna Nox Fleuret) - Final Fantasy XV


*Best Ensemble Cast*
Final Fantasy XV


*Best Soundtrack*
DOOM



*Best Narrative/Story*
DOOM


*Best Art Direction*
DOOM




*Best RPG*
Digimon Story Cyber Sleuth


*Best Shooter*
DOOM



*Best Action/Adventure*
AM2R - Another Metroid 2 Remake



*Best Fighter*
Pokken Tournament


*Best Returning Game*
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt

*Best New IP*
Overwatch



*Best Sequel*
DOOM


*Best Online Multiplayer Experience*
Overwatch



*Most Innovative*
DOOM



*Most Disappointing Game*
Mighty No. 9



*Most Anticipated Game*
Horizon Zero Dawn


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 31, 2016)

*Game of the Year*
Overwatch

*Developer of the Year*
Blizzard

*Best PS4 Game*
Rise of the Tomb Raider

*Best XBox One Game*
Forza Horizon 3

*Best PC Game*
World of Warcraft: Legion

*Best Handheld Game*
Pokemon Sun/Moon

*Best Exclusive*
Uncharted 4

*Best Male Performance*
Darin de Paul (Samuel Hayden) - DOOM

*Best Female Performance*
Camilla Luddington (Lara Croft) - Rise of the Tomb Raider

*Best Ensemble Cast*
Overwatch

*Best Soundtrack*
DOOM

*Best Narrative/Story*
Uncharted 4

*Best Art Direction*
DOOM

*Best RPG*
Dark Souls III

*Best Shooter*
DOOM

*Best Action/Adventure*
Rise of the Tomb Raider

*Best Fighter*
Pokken Tournament

*Best Returning Game*
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt

*Best New IP*
Overwatch

*Best Sequel*
Titanfall 2

*Best Online Multiplayer Experience*
Overwatch

*Most Innovative*
Quantum Break

*Most Disappointing Game*
Mafia 3

*Most Anticipated Game*
Final Fantasy VII (Remake)


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2017)

>people unironically voting for poor man's Lance Henriksen in DOOM


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2017)

For the record, I'm not going to bother voting in the offchance there is going to be a tie even though it looks like virtually everyone voted for the same thing anyway, but at least then I can break it.  It's only the first so I'll probably give it another day or two (or three, since work Tuesday but yeah).


----------



## Monna (Jan 6, 2017)

If it's not too late, I'll vote for DOOM for *Game of the Year* since I previously left that category blank.


----------



## Tony Stark (Jan 7, 2017)

Might be too late or not, I don't know.

Also most of these I didn't play, so I'll go nope with those.

*Game of the Year*
Hitman (9/10)

Not even comparing it to the rest but to one of my all time favorites, Hitman 2 Silent Assassin (10/10).
I was waiting for another good successor which brought the required quality.
Contracts (8/10) was almost equal in quality, but most missions were just remakes of Codename 47 (6/10).
Blood Money (7/10) came close but replayability wasn't as good, Absolution... well... it wasn't a bad game (6/10), but it didn't feel like a Hitman game.
There are some little things I am missing from the latest, like the suit case for my rifle, or Agent Smith to rescue.
The biggest weakness is the Soundtrack, it's not as majestic as Silent Assassin and not as dark and intimidating as Contracts.
It's just not keeping up in terms of epicness with the rest of the game.

*Developer of the Year*
Square-Enix

This choice might be because the last 2 games I bought and played were Rise of the Tomb Raider (fantastic game and does justice to the rest of the series) and HITMAN.

*Best PS4 Game*
Rise of the Tomb Raider

I played it on PC.

*Best XBox One Game*
Forza Horizon 3

Don't count this really as a vote, but I am thinking of getting this for PC.

Thing is I am not sure if it's worth 100 bucks, pm me if you think it is.

*Best PC Game*
DOOM

Didn't play much but still.

*Best Handheld Game*
nope

*Best Exclusive*
nope

*Best Male Performance*
David Bateson (Agent 47) - Hitman

Very impressive work and several times better than Absolution.

The tone in his voice, his manner of speech and I'd even say his grammar change with every major disguise you put on.

It truly gives you the feeling that this man is a machine and made to adapt.

*Best Female Performance*
Camilla Luddington (Lara Croft) - Rise of the Tomb Raider

Sometimes the amount of energy she puts into certain words is a bit over the top.

Also the accent is a little bit too strong for my tastes, but still.

*Best Ensemble Cast*
nope

*Best Soundtrack*
Can't judge this because I haven't played any of the listed enough.

One thing is for certain, the biggest and maybe the only weakness HITMAN had was the Soundtrack.

*Best Narrative/Story*
nope

*Best Art Direction*
nope again

*Best RPG*
Digimon Story Cyber Sleuth

Digimon is still a thing?

*Best Shooter*
DOOM

*Best Action/Adventure*
Rise of the Tomb Raider

A truly great adventure might I add, it's even fun to find all the little hidden things like in Tomb Raider 2 or 3.

*Best Fighter*
nope³

*Best Returning Game*
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt

*Best New IP*
niiiiope

*Best Sequel*
Rise of the Tomb Raider

Didn't think they could make it better than the first, but they did, by a lot.

*Best Online Multiplayer Experience*
Battlefield 1

Played it only during Beta, but it was all right.

*Most Innovative*
nope

*Most Disappointing Game*
Mafia 3

I pre-ordered this shit THREE TIMES.

1st for PC (with season pass) for myself, 2nd for my brothers birthday PS4 (with season pass) and 3rd for my girlfriends PC

FUCK MY LIFE!
Mafia was glorious, Mafia 2 was borderline glorious with some minor shit, Mafia 3 was major bullshit reporting for duty with minor good things (music).
I had such high hopes on this.

*Most Anticipated Game*
Red Dead Redemption 2
Yakuza 0

Not really that anticipated still, these could be good.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 8, 2017)

Titanfall 2 (camapign) for all slots

yes I am that lazy/impressed


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 8, 2017)

Here goes.

*Game of the Year*
Uncharted 4

*Developer of the Year*
Gamefreak


*Best PS4 Game*
Uncharted 4

*Best XBox One Game*
DOOM

*Best PC Game*
Overwatch

*Best Handheld Game*
Pokemon Sun/Moon

*Best Exclusive*
Uncharted 4


*Best Male Performance*
Nolan North (Nathan Drake) - Uncharted 4

*Best Female Performance*
Camilla Luddington (Lara Croft) - Rise of the Tomb Raider

*Best Ensemble Cast*
Dark Souls 3

*Best Soundtrack*
DOOM

*Best Narrative/Story*
Uncharted 4

*Best Art Direction*
Pokken Tournament

*Best RPG*
Pokemon Sun/Moon

*Best Shooter*
Titanfall 2

*Best Action/Adventure*
Owlboy
*
Best Fighter*
Pokken Tournament

*Best Returning Game*
Rocket League

*Best New IP*
Overwatch

*Best Sequel*
Dark Souls III

*Best Online Multiplayer Experience*
Overwatch

*Most Innovative*
DOOM

*Most Disappointing Game*
Mighty No. 9

*Most Anticipated Game*
NieR Automata


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

kurisu said:


> *Game of the Year*
> Overwatch
> _(damn fun and absolutely addictive)_
> 
> ...



Hope it's not late to make some changes:

*Best Soundtrack:*
Salt and Sanctuary

*Best RPG:*
Salt and Sanctuary

Soundtrack especially


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2017)

Your changes will mean nothing anyway.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2017)

Okay, did the tallies and all so I guess I'll start announcing winners sometime, I think we've had more than enough time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2017)

Rey said:


> sometime




tbh, I hope DOOM wins


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2017)

At this point does anyone even care about a big spectacle or should I just announce winners?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 13, 2017)

go for spectacle


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2017)

Why do you assholes insist on me doing actual work?


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2017)

Well...

At least this'll be more promising and eventful than the Nintendo Switch Event.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Monna (Jan 14, 2017)

Go all out. Pull out what small leftover effort you have into this. It will still amount to more than any effort put into this forum in the passed 10 years. So yay! Incentive!

btw, Kooreesoo's effort last year was fanta's dick, so you need to strive to surpass the standard he set


----------



## Naruto (Jan 14, 2017)

Jane said:


> It will still amount to more than any effort put into this forum in the passed 10 years. So yay! Incentive!



No offense but you don't know how hard the staff tries to makes things better.

We do what we can with the tools we're given.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 25, 2017)

Really sad that the true GOTY isn't in any of the categories : The Last Guardian

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Really sad that the true GOTY isn't in any of the categories : The Last Guardian



This was so funny that I actually pissed myself.

brb, changing


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 25, 2017)

Rey said:


> This was so funny that I actually pissed myself.
> 
> brb, changing


I only know that this is you krory due to searching for a post earlier and reading back on our mutual hype for Dragon Age Inquisition.

TLG is a masterpiece


----------



## Naruto (Feb 6, 2017)

So did I miss something or were the winners never announced?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Feb 8, 2017)

Since the voting period has obviously ended and I've no idea what you want to do with this I'll go ahead and remove the sticky, just tag me if you want me to sticky your winners announcement should you ever feel like doing it @Rey


----------

